# Red tail hawks



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just wondering about Red Tail Hawks? I have noticed out in the woods across from my place that I mother Red tail feeding her young in the nest. How long do they stay with Mom for before they are strictly on their own? I see she has also got 2 other babies that keep trying to come back to her nest but she chases them away. They are approx. 1 foot tall. I am not fond of Red tail hawks but the babies are so cute. How many clutches do they have? When I first noticed the nest being made I wanted to go shake the tree so the nest would come down encouraging her to nest else where but I noticed her feeding babies so I left her. This will be 5 in the neighborhood and in my thoughts that is 5 too many. My normal bunch of birds haven't come back to the feeders as much as they seem to have their eyes peeled across the street at the nest. Any advice? 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I hope Pigeonpal (Brad) sees this. He knows a lot about hawks.

We have 2 red shouldered hawks that visit us a lot during the winter and eat the food that we put out for the crows. I have never seen them attempt to catch any bird or squirrel. I think they are about the same size as the red tail so maybe they are both too big and slow to catch the smaller birds? 

We really like ours and look forward to them visiting every winter. I know that probably sounds crazy, but I do like them. 

PS - I found this link which describes the red tail: http://www.alaskazoo.org/redtailedhawkhome.htm


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You Maggie for responding. I do think they are beautiful birds and like them also but the last thing I want to see is them capturing a bird usually Mourning Doves. I have never been able to except birds that eat other birds for dinner. About 6 years ago I found a Mourning Dove sitting in my bird bath and it's entire front skin was ripped off from side to side from top of sternum to cloaca. My god I have never forgotten that image. My husband said can't you save him? I explained that you could never save something with no skin left to sew up plus the pain that poor bird went thru. I hope and pray one day I will forget that bird as it is still haunting as hell. 

Cindy


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Cindy & Maggie*

Cindy, Be thankful that they aren't Cooper's, Sharpshin's, or No. Goshawks nests, as these are Real Bird catchers. Red Tails in General catch Mammals, with the largest being Rabbits, sometimes Hares. I say in general as young ones & any bird of prey in the cold winter times will take what they have to to survive & Red Tails are the Strongest of the Hawks below the Golden Eagle in North America!.. Red Tails get in trouble more as they are so much more visable than the Coopers etc. that have probably been the real Culprit. Maggie, the Red Shoulder Hawks even though don't look much smaller, they are, with mutch smaller Feet & Talon size & strength.... Red Shoulder's Male weight's around 18-20ozs. Females 26-30ozs.. Red Tails Male 32-37ozs. Female 40-50ozs. Red Tails are Faster than they appear, and are stronger than any of the Hawks listed above & will help keep the Coopers etc. away. Red Shoulders are super to have nesting etc. around Pigeons after the Pigeons get used to them, as they generally catch Frogs, Mice, Rats, small Snakes etc. with a little Vocal Attitude. Very small Feet/Talons for there Feather Size. I have Handled & weighed many of both these Hawks ...... Good Luck, Happy


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

I nor my neighbor who flys pigeons have never had a problem with red tail hawks getting our birds. Only coopers with try to catch them. My neighbor has had pigeons over 3 years and red tails have not bothered any. 
Now just the other the day they are starting to care. They chased 3 in one week. I'm pretty sure they caught two of them because two didn't come back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Red Tail hawks have never been a problem for my birds, as Coopers can be. They are a bit slower and are easier to get "off task".

Coopers have messed up some young bird trainings, but never really gotten my birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy, thank you so much for that information on the sizes of the red tail/red shouldered hawks. I have watched squirrels and birds sitting on the same branch with our hawks and when the hawks fly down to eat, most of the songbirds that left when they first appeared will come back and begin eating again - just yards away from the hawks. It is strange to see this.

We have a smaller hawk that comes occasionally and sits on top of the aviaries and will sometimes fly against the side or even sit on the ground at the door harassing the pigeons. I guess it is a cooper's.


----------

